# DIY background



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently putting the last layer of concrete on the foam for the diy background. I like to add some colour to it and have heard other members using 'non-toxic' paint...anyone knows where I can buy those non-toxic paint or if its really needed to be non-toxic since its mixed with concrete.

thanks all.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

probably best to use concrete pigments (iron oxides). They are not the easiest thing to find though.

Also keep in mind that the concrete will leach into the water for months raising ph and possible adding other chemicals. Trust me on this. I have a tank with a concrete back ground and it took 2 months for the ph to drop to a level I could measure with a wide range ph test.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It's not hard to find, just not cheap - check BrockWhite for a selection of colour. By the time you add the cost and time - may as well order one.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

I know Home Hardware had the iron oxide. I'm also working on a 3D background but couldn't decide whether to go with using Drylok (ph neutral) or cement. I think I'm going with cement because drylok was 3x the cost and I have tangs which I want higher ph.


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

*diy background*

Thanks for everyone's input..its quite discouraging  but i guess its good to know before anything tragic happens.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

not as discouraging if you have a spare bath tub to cure in, worst case scenerio you make sure its segmented and use plastic bins


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

taurean posted this earlier it has instructions to cure it faster
DIY - Aquarium Background
post pics when your done  im thinking of doing one of these myself


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

bodo said:


> Thanks for everyone's input..its quite discouraging  but i guess its good to know before anything tragic happens.


Most acrylic or latex paints are non toxic, go to the dollar store and look for kids paint. Just make sure you clear coat it or cover with fiber glass res after. And make sure u let it sit for a couple days to let the vapors dissipate.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I built myself a background just like you have here, actually lots of scenery. I would recommend you find a marina store and buy paint like they use on boats. People commonly use it for Plywood tanks. The other approach you can take, is sealing the whole thing with epoxy. I didn't like this look as it leaves it with a shine. Nevertheless, When i built mine, I used tiling cement, My plan was to epoxy seal the whole thing, then plaint the epoxy.


----------

